

Are 529 plans another force to drive up college tuitions? - PaulHoule
http://www.cnbc.com/id/102447322?__source=yahoo%7cfinance%7cheadline%7cheadline%7cstory&par=yahoo&doc=102447322#.

======
kelukelugames
"Government's support is driving up college tuitions" is a great sound byte.
But it is not that simple.

This book provides fascinating analysis on the rising costs of college.

The primary reason is: 1) wage skilled labor has been rising at the same rate

Followed by fun but less influential secondary reasons: 2) college provide
more amenities now. eg having to hire entire IT departments 3) Engaged in arms
race to protect its rankings

[http://www.gatesnotes.com/Books/Why-Does-College-Cost-So-
Muc...](http://www.gatesnotes.com/Books/Why-Does-College-Cost-So-Much)

